# PROYECTO UNIVERSITARIO



## ricardo iemel (Ene 13, 2007)

HOLA A TODOS SOY NUEVO AQUI SOY ESTUDIANTE DE ING. ELECTRONICA CURSO EL 4to.
NIVEL Y NOS AN DADO UN PROYECTO PARA REALIZAR  O MEJOR DICHO PARA DISENAR UN ROBOT. EL PROBLEMA ES QUE EN ESTOS MOMENTOS MI MENTE ESTA MUY SATURADA Y EN VERDAD NECESITO AYUDA PUES NU QUIERO CONTRUIR UN ROBOT Y NADA MAS QUISIERA CONTRUIR UN ROBOT CON ALMENOS UNA FINALIDAD ME ENTIENDEN PERO EN VERDAD NO EH ENCONTRADO NADA EH BUSCADO PLANOS LIBROS Y NO SE PUES TAMPOCO ES ALGO MUY COMPLEJO POR QUE ESTAMOS ESCASOS DINERO PERO NEDAD AGREDECERIA TODA SU AYUDA EN SERIO BIEN TENGAN FELIZ RESTO EL DIA.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 13, 2007)

http://www.cucabot.tk/


p.d.  trata de no escribir todo con mayusculas


----------



## gdario (Ene 15, 2007)

Yo hace unos años habia hecho un robot guia (va, nunca se termino). Seguia una linea negra, cuando se encontraba con una linea negra cruzada, este se detenia y enviaba por rf una señal a una computadora, esta reproducia un mp3 que se enviaba por fm al robot y se reproducia por uno parlantes. tambien tenia unos detectores de porximidad x si habia algo en el camino y algunas cositas mas, en fin, estaba bastante bueno, quizas algo t ayude para aclarar o darte alguna idea de lo que queres. Suerte!


----------



## gdario (Ene 15, 2007)

Bueno, el hardware electronico y el soft de la pc andaba joya, el problema que tuvimos fue mecanico.


----------

